# Adding A Toilet Sprayer



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm considering adding a toilet bowl sprayer - much like the one that is standard equipment on higher-end units. I have read posts on another site in which people have installed one. I know a residential style sprayer can be purchased at the local big box hardware stores for about $7. I'm confident I can do it pretty easily. I wonder though where I could find the bracket that goes on the wall to hang the sprayer. PCM


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I already have two - teenage boys.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I already have two - teenage boys.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I already have two - teenage boys.


Yea, but I think he wants the fluid to go IN the toilet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I haven't added one, but wish it was standard equipment.

One word of advice, when you winterize... don't for get the drain the sprayer. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I already have two - teenage boys.


*LOL!*

But seriously, are you talking "bidet" here. That is a fairly standard fixture throughout Europe.

In Finland, we observed that the bathroom toilets come with a sprayer hooked into the water supply - kinda like the "shower-head-on-a-hose" arrangement that comes in the Outback tubs. The Finns are all about simplifying and improving a design - so they just got rid of the extra fixture in the bathroom and hang the hose on the wall and - well - you're sitting there, anyway! The water is turned on with a lever on the hand-held sprayer. Every bathroom has one. (At least, all the ones we were in during two weeks.)

Is that what you are talking about?

Mike


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Sorry, but LOL even more @ Scoutr2.

I bidet would be a fine accessory.

But i think jdpm is talking about this -


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

SmkSignals said:


> Sorry, but LOL even more @ Scoutr2.
> 
> I bidet would be a fine accessory.
> 
> But i think jdpm is talking about this -


Yup! That's the thing we saw in Finland. That would be a nice mod - with a European touch!

Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

SmkSignals said:


> Sorry, but LOL even more @ Scoutr2.
> 
> I bidet would be a fine accessory.
> 
> But i think jdpm is talking about this -


And . . . is this thing used like a bidet? Or is it used to rinse the twaoilet (French accent)? Or perhaps to do the dishes in the tub . . . HEY! You're just sitting there. Might as well be productive.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You could add a flair-it tee 1/2" pex x 3/8" od ( http://store.flairit.com/popup.aspx?src=im.../large/3973.jpg ) into the pex water line that feeds the toilet and use a replacement kitchen sink sprayer. James


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I already have two - teenage boys.


LOL

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I already have two - teenage boys.


They do not need to be teenagers









LOL

Thor


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

LOL....some funny replies. Yes, the pic shows exactly what I'm looking for. Again, standard on most higher end units. It's use??? I guess one can use it for whatever they want, however, I want it to rinse the toilet bolw. pcm


----------



## slbickett (Mar 3, 2011)

There were funny replies, yes, but none of them were helpful. I want to add a sprayer to my 2011 Outback TT 277rl and came here hoping to find some help. Does anyone know where I can find a demo before I buy a kit?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

slbickett said:


> There were funny replies, yes, but none of them were helpful. I want to add a sprayer to my 2011 Outback TT 277rl and came here hoping to find some help. Does anyone know where I can find a demo before I buy a kit?


Maybe better if you start a new topic on this as the one you opened is an old one.

Also details that can help are what kind of use your trailer gets and that can affect the recommendations. That said, many people have added tank wash systems. Try a search of the site using "tornado" as a key word.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

slbickett said:


> There were funny replies, yes, but none of them were helpful. I want to add a sprayer to my 2011 Outback TT 277rl and came here hoping to find some help. Does anyone know where I can find a demo before I buy a kit?


I added a tornado rinser to my 2008 21RS a few years ago. See the link below for pictures.

My link


----------

